# la misteriosa puerta del aramu muru



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

Perú es un país lleno de misterios y enigmas, y uno de estos enigmas es una Puerta de Piedra que aparentemente no conduce a ninguna parte.

Situada a unos 35 kilómetros de la ciudad de Puno y muy cerca del Lago Titicaca, en medio de verdes campos, se levanta la que es considerada una maravilla única de aquella región: la Puerta de Aramu Muru, un pórtico de piedra labrada de siete metros de ancho por siete de alto. 

Desde su descubrimiento por el guia Jorge Luis Delgado Mamani, se la conoce con el nombre de "La Puerta Mágica del Aramu Muru".
J. L. Delgado era un hombre muy relacionado con los "Yatris" o chamanes de la zona, y de sus bocas escuchó la descripción de la puerta y sus propiedades "mágicas", aunque estos desconocían su situación.
Después de varios "sueños" y consultas con los chamanes, pudo por fin, descubrir su ubicación.

Según cuenta la leyenda, hace unos 450 años, un sacerdote del Imperio Inca, se escondió en las montañas para guardar de los conquistadores españoles un disco de oro creado por los dioses con el fin de curar a los enfermos y para ayudar en la iniciación de los chamanes-sacerdotes.
Este sacerdote, el cual gracias a sus conocimientos y sabiendo el poder de la misteriosa puerta, la atravesó portando consigo el disco de oro no regresando jamás.

También una historia más reciente relata como en 1974 gran parte de los integrantes de una banda de música lograron "atravesar" la Puerta no volviendo a salir, historia dada a conocer por el resto de la banda que no llegó a atravesar la Puerta.

Los habitantes del lugar dicen que es la entrada al "Templo de la Iluminación de los Dioses Merú" o "Hayu Marca", y cuentan extranas historias sobre esta puerta, como que algunas tardes se hace semi-transparente dejando entrever una ciudad iluminada.
También cuentan que al tocar con ambas manos los lados interiores del marco de la puerta de piedra y apoyando la cabeza en una hendidura que hay en esta, se pueden percibir extrañas sensaciones tales como la visión de fuego, melodías musicales e incluso la visión de túneles que atraviesan la montaña.

Aunque de los cientos de personas que han intentado percibir estos fenómenos, sólo unas pocas consiguieron notar alguna de las sensaciones anteriormente descritas.

Los nativos consideran al lugar llamado "Aramu Muru" como una puerta en sí, y al hombre como la llave, el cual puede pasar por ella cuando entra en sintonía con el sol.

********informacion sacada de http://perso.wanadoo.es/e/joseluisfdez/aramumuru.htm*******
********* disculpen no puse fotos pero no se como postearlas*******
alguien alguna ves a oido hablar de esta puerta??? la verdad nunca preste atencion en mis clases de historia en el colegio!!!!! dicen que los pobladores tienen miedo acercarcele porque se han reportado casos de gente que ha desaparecido parece que han logrado cruzar la puerta!!!


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

mas informacion de esta misteriosa puerta pueden ubicarla en : 
http://www.world-mysteries.com/mpl_8.htm#Aramu Muru aunque esa pagina es en ingles


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Interesante.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

es la primera vez que se de esta puerta, me parece algo bien interesante


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

uyyyyy!!!! que interesante. Ni ideas que esto existia.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

wowwwwwwwwwwww, recien me entero de esto, Excelente.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que interesante nota, te da como mucha emociòn saber que nuestros pueblos tienen estas historias tipo Indiana Jones...


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

es una lástima que se den a conocer estas maravillas q hay en nuestra Patria.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:eek2: Wow no tnia ni idea q existiera,bastante interesante, es una pena q este tipo de cosas no se le tome la debida importancia =(


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

recién me entero, es increible todo lo q tenemos y eso q nos falta mucho por conocer, siempre nos sorprende nuestro Perú


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Yo tmpco no sabia q existia, gracias x la nota...c ve muy bien


----------



## gotland (Sep 29, 2005)

al igual que muchos, primera vez que se de algo asi, me impacto tamaño labrado, como lo habran hecho? esta por demas interesante


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

pero el misterio que encierra es lo mas interesante!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

recontraarchihipermega curioso, sin duda hay hartas cosas por conocer


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que interesante!, tampoco había escuchado hablar antes de esta puerta, hay tanto por aprender...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustó la historia.


----------

